# GIGABYTE 7NNXP Startproblem



## zonex (14. Oktober 2003)

ich habe mir einen neuen pc zugelegt mit dem maiboard Gigabyte GA-7NNXP  und einem AMD Athlon XP 2800+

folgende komponenten waren schon vorhanden:
NT=Enermax EG465AX-VE  460W
Speicher= Samsung DDR 333MHz 512MB single
Grafikkarte= Sapphire 9500 Pro

ich habe jetz folgendes broblem mit meinem pc wenn ich übertakten will sprich von standard
FSB = 166MHz
Multiplikator = 12,5
CPU Frequenz = 2083MHz (=2800+) 

auf

FSB = 200MHz
Multiplikator = 11
CPU Frequenz = 2200MHz (=3200+) 

startet er zwar hoch und geht einwandfrei aber sobald ich den PC herunterfahre und langer als ca 5min ausgeschaltet lasse und ihn dann wieder einschalten will startet er einfach nicht mehr hoch sondern der bilschirm bleibt finster und alle led´s beim pc inkl cd-rom led´s leuchten auf. (kommt mir vor wie ein schutzmodus)

einzige möglichkeit ihn wieder zum starten zu bringen netzteil ausschalten bios battery raus ca 2min NT wieder einschalten und BATT wieder einlegen dann geht er mit FSB=100MHz und 1250MHz CPU Frequenz wieder dann stell ich in auf die richtigen einstellung ein fürn 2800+ dan geht er einwandfrei aber wenn ich ihn höher stelle das selbe wieder.

ich habe auch schon das NT getauscht und die Batterie

ich weis einfach nicht mehr weiter was ich machen soll.

ich hoffe das  mir bitte jemant weiterhelfen kan und eine lösung anbieten.

bitte Hilfe

danke

Alexander


----------



## Giant Wiener (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi !

hab das gleiche Problem !

hab wirklich alles ausprobiert !

Chipsatz-Update von NVidia auf 2.45, Bios-Up. auf F15 ! hat alles nichts geholfen !
Comp. 10 min aus und wieder an --> nix geht mehr !

hab jetzt probiert den Computer runterzufahren und dann gleich hinten das Netzteil ausgeschaltet ! und das hat gefunzt ! abends aus und heute morgen wieder an ! probiers doch mal aus ! irgendwie hat das Board da vielleicht noch spannung und das passt dem Bios garnicht ! könnte auch an der inst. Hardware liegen ! was hast denn für Erweiterungskarten drin ? hab gedacht es könnte auch an meiner dig. TV-Karte liegen. Die bekommt glaube ich immer ein bisschen Spannung über das Antennenkabel !

Probiers einfach mal aus mit dem NT und sag mir bescheid !

bis denne


Gruss
Giant Wiener


----------



## Kellerkind (1. November 2003)

das kann,! kann am Arbeitsspeicher liegen.

Habt ihr übertaktet ?

Problem, der Speicher bekommt erst nach dem durchlaufen des Bios ,den "richtigen" Saft. Aber vor dem booten hat er default und der reicht manchen nicht....
Dieses ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen, ich gebe nur wieder was sich letztens im Bekanntenkreis so ähnlich zugetragen hat.

Kellerkind...


----------



## Gun (27. April 2004)

*GA-7NNXP Startprobleme*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir jetzt vor kurzem (so um den 20 April 04) auch das Gigabyte 7NNXP gekauft. Es is n klasse Board (Die Benchmarks fetzen wie SAU!). Aber auch ich hatte dieses dämlichen Startprobleme! Am Abend heruntergefahren, am Morgen wollt ichs dann wieder anschalten.... das einzige was "zu sehen" war, war ein schwarzer Bildschirm.... das ganze ging so weit das es nach fünf Minuten schon wieder weg war und um den PC wieder zum laufen zu bekommen musst ich immer ein BIOS-Reset machen. 

Zur Lösung:

Also ich möchte nicht sagen, dass diese Lösung bei allen geht aber bei mir hats hingehaun! Und zwar gibt es im BIOS unter "Advanced Chipset Features" die Option: Memory Frequency (diese ist von 50%, 60%, 66% usw. nach oben verstellbar. Diese hatte ich auf 100% gestellt (dann erscheint ein Feld weiter oben in meinem Fall 400MHz nachdem mein CPU nen FSB von 200MHz hat). Diese Option hab ich dann auf "By SPD" gestellt. Da werden auch 400 MHz angezeigt (des is also genau des selbe nur das eben der Speicher das selbst vergibt. Wenn jemand nen FSB von 166 MHz hat, muss dort wenn man "By SPD" einstellt 333 MHz erscheinen). Außerdem hab ich die Option AGP Frequency selbst auf 66 MHz gestellt (aber vorsicht, manche Karten werden mit mehr oder weniger MHz angesprochen, also erst informieren!). So läuft das System ebenfalls genauso Stabil und man kanns sogar jeden Tag starten ohne das man ein BIOS-Reset machen muss *grins*. 


Für wen das jetzt vielleicht zu verwirrend war:

Einfach unter "Advanced Chipset Features" die Option "Memory Frequency" auf "By SPD" und "AGP Frequency" auf 66 MHz stellen (aber vorsicht, manche Karten haben andere Werte!).

Ich hoffe ich kann euch wenigstens n bischen helfen.

Mfg

Gun

PS: Ich würde mich über Feadback freuen, um zu erfahren ob bei anderen die diesen Fehler haben, das ebenfalls funktioniert.


----------

